# [SOLVED] Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone here do a HTPC build with this (no GPU, just using the Intel 3000 graphics) yet and perhaps get a Kill-a-watt reading? I read a review over on Newegg where someone claimed 55W at idle with such a build. I think it had a SSD main drive and conventional storage HD IIRC.

What I am looking for is a PC that would run 24/7 (therefore want low power consumption) running BlueIris video surveillance software to stream and record security network cams and be able to concurrently stream HD video smoothly. Currently doing this with my main/gaming i7-920 XFX 6870 rig but it is just too much of a power hog. It idles at 160W, hits 240W folding (with GPU client) and 260W when also running BlueIris. Costing about ~$35/month to feed it. :-/


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

Ok an htpc is still going to use a lot of power and not show a whole lot of difference in the long run as far as your electric bill goes. If your really want to cut power costs you should use a laptop , most laptops pull only about 55W total (screen and all) from the wall as opposed to an htpc which will do maybe 120w min. In terms of power consumption it's your best option.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

I don't mean while actually watching a video or running a stressful application. I am basically talking about baseline idling wattage. The one app that would run 24/7, BlueIris, is a fairly low demand only pulling about 20 watts extra on my i7. The big constant load on my i7 is folding GPU, which I would not run on the HTPC.

Just thinking that the 2500 that is listed as 95 W at full power (will usually be running less), no GPU, and a micro ATX mobo should be under 100W idling. The one guy claimed 55W. I suppose an another option would be to use an old socket 775 cpu and a mobo with x4500 intergated graphics. But the prices just are not that low compared to the new gen gear... at least not yet.

You are correct, my core 2 laptop runs at ~55W idling. Not sure how long a lappy would last running 24/7 though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

I'd use a 73w i3 or maybe better yet a Atom CPU on a mini ITX board you really don't need a bunch of processing power on a surveillance system.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

This surveillance setup is a bit demanding running 5 ip cams, including 1 megapixel. Also needs to run a webserver for streaming. Not a huge demand compared to something like gaming, but not trivial either.

Yes, some guys over at the cam-it forum report success with Atom based systems. But I am not sure if those would be up to streaming hd video. I'd like to have the minimum machine that could do that basic HTPC work along with the surveillance. Asus makes an eee box series with Nvidia ion graphics, like the one linked below, that looks promising. I was kind of looking for another building project but this Asus may just be the right system for what I want to do. I need to read some more reviews....

Newegg.com - ASUS Eee Box EB1501P-B016E Intel Atom D525(1.80GHz) 2GB DDR3 320GB HDD Capacity Next-generation NVIDIA ION graphics Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit


----------



## ratdogg (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

Hi Guys - first post here. I just made a system using
Intel i5 2500k,
Gigabyte GA-H67A-UD3H-B3,
OCZ Vertex 2 120Gb SSD,
8Gb DDR3 RAM (4x2Gb),
Seasonic SS-400FL fanless psu,
using integrated graphics,
no HD, using an NAS for large files
external DVD/CD,
Also, Asus 27" ve278q LED monitor,
Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme + Scythe S-FLEX SFF21D
1x120mm case fan

Idling, 31W measured using Kill-a-Watt, plus 26-27W for the Monitor in Gaming mode (non gaming modes use 8W more, but i picked gaming mode 'cos it looked best then measured the wattage).


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Watts for a HTPC with the core i5 2500?*

Excellent results, Dogg. Thanks for posting.

I couldn't wait so I built a similar HTPC system about a month ago using the lastgen stuff taking Wrench's suggestion to go with the 73W cpu. So I used an i3-560.... only dual core but has hyperthreading. Also used a 2 GB WD green HD and an Antec 380W green PSU, 4 GB crucial RAM, LG DVD/R/RW, in a Coolermaster 360 case. Very quiet and cool running machine.

This setup idles around 35W on my Kill-a-watt and runs about 45-50W running my surveillance cam recording/streaming software. Streams Netflix and similar simultaneously no problem.


----------

